
Photoshop Alternatives for Startups - Yuval_Halevi
https://startupstash.com/photoshop-alternatives/
======
IvanK_net
These are Photoshop Alternatives from 2010.

You should do some research, there are many new programs!
[https://www.techrepublic.com/article/photoshop-
alternative-n...](https://www.techrepublic.com/article/photoshop-alternative-
no-its-not-gimp/)

